# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: JBL AutoFood fish feeder

## AquaticQuotient.com

Bob Mehen gets his hands on a new easy-to-use automatic feeder.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

